# Welcome to my home :) Ukiyo's Osaka-Kyoto!



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys, I finally decided I will upload my endless amount of pictures of Osaka and Kansai region in general. In this thread you will see Osaka (prefecture), Kyoto, Nara, Shiga, Kobe etc. Urban scenes, to climbing mountains to random things. Since this is kind of a local perspective thread I guess there will be many random pictures sometimes and a bunch of food pictures :laugh:. More or less this thread will be endless I guess :dunno:. 

Subscribe, if you use that please 

Some states about the Osaka metropolitan area
It consists of the 3 main cities of Osaka, Kyoto and Kobe.
Population: ~19 million
GDP: ~700 billion, just behind Paris (7th in the world)

It is considered the cultural heartland of Japan. Osaka is known as the nations kitchen and many of Japan's cuisine delicacies come from Osaka. Kyoto was the capital for over a thousand years until about a 100 years ago and is where Japan's traditional culture was really cultivated and spread to the rest of the country.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

So let's start off with some skyline pictures of Osaka. Sunset!


IMG_7234-PANO by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_7244 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_7263 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_7231 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

And here's a random picture of a suburban house in Osaka in the fall


IMG_3687-EFFECTS by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Here's a random Osaka neighborhood (east) in the Spring


IMG_7819 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Another random house because why not


IMG_6141 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

And Ramen, because that's what we eat


IMG_7169 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

And here's a picture of my nails because that's what we do










Kawaii yarou?

Although I'll try to spare you with such pictures :laugh:

Also here is a disastrous panorama I made, it's from Osaka castle looking east. This is the only bad panorama I have, so might as well get it out of the way now lol.

IMG_0406 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Also I will sometimes put videos like this:






Or videos from the train.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Let's start with residential urban Osaka. Going to the local Aeon to go shopping and grab lunch.


IMG_2324 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

These buildings on the right are known as "Danchi". They are government housing built during the economic boom for working class migrants into the cities. They are dirt cheap to live in


IMG_2363 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Next to the Danchi are modern housing


IMG_2365 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2368 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I guess I randomly wanted to edit this picture with google for some reason


IMG_2369-EFFECTS by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Here's the mall 


IMG_2370 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Most people just ride their bicycles here


IMG_2371 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Food court


IMG_2373 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2372 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2376 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

^ No I didn't eat all of that lol


IMG_2377 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I must have done a lot of shopping because, it's night now


IMG_2379 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Taking the monorail back home 


IMG_2382 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Local Izakaya

IMG_2383 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2392 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a love hotel right next to home :laugh: it's the building with the red sign


IMG_2396 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

So now let's go to Osaka city hall, which is located on Nakanoshima which is an island in the middle of a river. It's quite pretty. But first we need to walk to the station to get there 

The area is pretty dense


IMG_2402 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2408 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This is the Keihan line. It connects Osaka and Kyoto. You will be seeing a lot of it . But in this case we are going towards central Osaka.


IMG_2410 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

In the summer you can often see people wearing yukata


IMG_2411 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Some random pics from the train


IMG_2416 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2420 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I really like the Keihan stations in this area, probably among my favorite in all of Japan:


IMG_2443 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2439 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2437 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2428 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2425 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2433 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Some pictures from the area and the city hall!


IMG_2422 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2426 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2432 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2435 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2451 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This is the city hall


IMG_2445 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2448 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2449 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2450 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

But actually my destination was the Nakanoshima rose garden


IMG_2452 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2457 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Unfortunately there weren't really any roses when I went this time.


IMG_2458 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2461 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2467 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2469 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Walked across the bridge


IMG_2474 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2477 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2478 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2480 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2481 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Bicycles are a big deal in Osaka


IMG_2482 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I love these Osaka streets 


IMG_2483 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2484 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2488 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2489 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2490 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2491 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2492 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2493 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2494 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This lady was wearing a full kimono, in the summer!


IMG_2497 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2500 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now to get lunch


IMG_2506 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Going back to the island


IMG_2507 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2519 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2508 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

My friend and I had a very yummy but probably unhealthy lunch


IMG_2509 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

That little cup was honey, which we put on the pizza. It was actually delicious.

IMG_2511 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This is what we call "Japanese hamburg"


IMG_2512 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2516 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

That's all for now


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now let's go to a different area 


IMG_2526 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2527 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2528 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2529 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

We're going to go into this shopping arcade it's Tenjinbashi-suji Shopping Street which is the longest in Japan:


IMG_2530 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2531 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2556 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2532 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2534 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2535 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2536 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Osaka tenmangu. This shrine has over 1000 year history.


IMG_2538 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2539 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2540 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2541 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2542 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2543 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2544 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2546 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2547 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2549 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2550 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2551 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_2553 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos, Ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

ukiyo said:


> Here's a random Osaka neighborhood (east) in the Spring
> 
> 
> IMG_7819 by ukiyo634, on Flickr





What a beautiful country Japan is. I love this kind of narrow clean streets


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Wonderful impressions, thank you for sharing your pictures!
Everything looks clean and well organized, that´s impressive.


I wonder how much could living in such a Danchi cost? We always consider cost of life in Japan being very high, so I would be curious about how much a cheap housing could be...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Osaka looks so...perfect! Was in Tokyo/Yokohama/Nikko last year but would love to go back to Japan and visit Osaka, Kyoto and Kobe.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Koloman said:


> Wonderful impressions, thank you for sharing your pictures!
> Everything looks clean and well organized, that´s impressive.
> 
> 
> I wonder how much could living in such a Danchi cost? We always consider cost of life in Japan being very high, so I would be curious about how much a cheap housing could be...


There are still many more pictures to come . 

To live in such a Danchi it would cost around $150 a month, and depending on how low income you are: nothing (the government would pay for it).

Living in Japan is not that expensive nowadays, maybe in the 1980s and early 1990s. If we look at median wages to housing costs it’s actually quite affordable when compared to say London, New York etc. Osaka is even cheaper than Tokyo, it’s not difficult to find a one bedroom apartment for $400-600 in a decent area.


Nightsky said:


> Osaka looks so...perfect! Was in Tokyo/Yokohama/Nikko last year but would love to go back to Japan and visit Osaka, Kyoto and Kobe.


Yes you should visit! But perfect? You are from Sweden, Osaka must be so messy and chaotic in comparison .


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now let's go to *Kyoto*.

First take the Keihan line from Osaka, but this time going north 


IMG_3382 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3392 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Some pictures from the train. Here are the residential areas between Osaka and Kyoto


IMG_3394 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3395 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3396 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3397 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3400 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3403 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3404 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3416-EFFECTS by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3429 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Arrived in Kyoto, and immediately people wearing kimono


IMG_3432 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_3437 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3439 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This area is packed with tourists shopping


IMG_3440 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3442 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3446 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3447 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3449 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3450 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3453 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3454 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3455 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3456 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_3458 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3459 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3461 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3470 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3471 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3472 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3474 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3475 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3477 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3480 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_3481 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3482 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3484 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3486 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3487 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3488 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3489 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3491 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3493 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3495 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3496 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3497 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3498 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3499 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3500 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3501 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3502 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3503 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Traditional Japanese lunch/food. A specialty of Kyoto 


IMG_3504 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3505 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The stuff on the top is tofu, on the rice is fish

IMG_3506 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3507 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3508 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3510 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

ukiyo said:


> This is the Osaka aquarium, it is one of the largest in the world.
> 
> 
> IMG_2823 by ukiyo634, on Flickr



Usually put this Aquarium in the suburbs when I play in Cities Skylines :lol: Great shots on Osaka btw


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

ukiyo said:


> Can you tell me more what you mean by not so different from Europe?




It is just the impression some photos give at the very first sight, especially train stations, like your Pictures 2786, 2767, 3766, 2526. 
Also a few pictures of houses like 7819, 3397, 3403, 3404.


I mean they are different from what I know from my Country, but I think I would believe it if somebody would tell me this is somewhere in Europe (at least as long as I wouldn´t search for the details on these photos).


But this is only a few pictures, taken out of their context. All the other photos show a picture completely different from Europe....and I really like it


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

One interesting thing is I find a lot of similarities with Japan and Scandinavia. I haven't been to Austria/Germany so I don't know if it applies there...but it's kind of like Japan is the very urban very dense version, throw in some "Asian" architecture and poles/wires :laugh:.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

I haven´t been to Japan and Scandinavia, but judging from photos, I can imagine what you mean. Maybe that´s what I meant when I said I see some european touch in some photos. Germany and even more Austria are more different, I think.

Hopefully I will be able to travel to Japan one day.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic thread, ukiyo! :applause:
I especially liked the traditional buildings / temples, - and the food pics.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

Now let's go to Umeda where Osaka station and many department stores and residential towers are. First let's see how a department store looks:


IMG_3221 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3222 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3223 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3224 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3225 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3226 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3228 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Osaka station:


IMG_3266 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3233 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3234 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3238 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3239 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3240 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3241 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3242 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

You can look down on the trains arriving


IMG_3243 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3244 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3245 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3246 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3247 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3248 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3250 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3251 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

You can go to this patio/viewing area


IMG_3253 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3254 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3256 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3259 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3265 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Ground level


IMG_3267 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3269 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3271 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3272 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3273 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3274 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3285 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3288 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3289 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Notice the large grass area?


IMG_3291 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This area used to be a railyard, and now it will turn into a large park with skyscrapers:




























It will start construction next year

For more information go here: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2105739


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now I went up another skyscraper next to Osaka station , although the views are more or less the same. 

Osaka station building


IMG_3293 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3294 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3304 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3309-PANO by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3316 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3317 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3334 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now to go back inside the station and get dinner 


IMG_3322 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3324 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3326 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3327 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Tonkatsu


IMG_3331 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now time to go home 


IMG_3339 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3340 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3341 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3342 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3345 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3347 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3348 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3349 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3352 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3353 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3354 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3355 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3357 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Now we are in Kyobashi station, because I need to transfer to the Keihan line

There are tons of restaurants in that alley, also "hostess clubs" are around 


IMG_3360 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3362 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_3363 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

That's all for now! Next we will go to the southern area of Osaka city and the famous Shinsaibashi area.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Great new sets!

Tonkatsu caught my attention - have to check now what it is ;-)

Edit:
Checked it right now...hmm...is it Katsudon or Katsukare? Or something completely different?

I´ve even found a Japanese Restaurant in Vienna called Ton Katsu 
Have to try it soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Koloman said:


> Great new sets!
> 
> Tonkatsu caught my attention - have to check now what it is ;-)
> 
> ...


Basically it's katsudon, but with the rice on the side. Katsu kare means curry. "Kare" is how we pronounce curry. 

It's crispy so you should try it sometime, it's good 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done, Ukiyo :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Amazing photos! Thank you for sharing them. I had a fun time in Kansai but it was a quick trip. Nara - Todai-ji; Kyoto - Kyoto Station area, Kita Ward, Fushimi Ward; Osaka - Namba, Shin Osaka, Umeda, Osaka Castle, Universal. I'd love to revisit on an extended trip, and see Kobe + Himeji as well.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

ukiyo said:


> One interesting thing is I find a lot of similarities with Japan and Scandinavia. I haven't been to Austria/Germany so I don't know if it applies there...but it's kind of like Japan is the very urban very dense version, throw in some "Asian" architecture and poles/wires :laugh:.


I don't really see similarities to Swedish architecture/city design. Really, Japan reminds me more of a dense Auckland more than anything European in some ways. It's more because of building materials and modernity I think that gives that feeling.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I don't really see similarities to Swedish architecture/city design. Really, Japan reminds me more of a dense Auckland more than anything European in some ways. It's more because of building materials and modernity I think that gives that feeling.


Finally you found my thread :banana:. I can always rely on you for comments .

Well I think the modern "minimalist" buildings there, not the old buildings or those "commie blocks" are kind of similar to Japan.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

weirdo said:


> Amazing photos! Thank you for sharing them. I had a fun time in Kansai but it was a quick trip. Nara - Todai-ji; Kyoto - Kyoto Station area, Kita Ward, Fushimi Ward; Osaka - Namba, Shin Osaka, Umeda, Osaka Castle, Universal. I'd love to revisit on an extended trip, and see Kobe + Himeji as well.


Sorry I missed this post. You can't miss out on Hyogo!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

This area is on the same floor where you buy tickets to go up to the observatory. The funny thing is this free view is one of the best in Osaka itself! 


IMG_4272 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The view


IMG_4281 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4286-PANO by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4283 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4289 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now some pictures from the very top!


IMG_4297-PANO by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4313 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Unfortunately there's a reflection


IMG_4315 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Back on the ground area


IMG_4376 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

going to eat dinner


IMG_4381 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This is a very dense area of Osaka


IMG_4388 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4411 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4421 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4426 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Bicycles everywhere


IMG_4427 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Dinner


IMG_4429 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4433 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4435 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Going home


IMG_4440 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic view, Ukiyo! :applause:
And in the last pics it's nice to see women in modern and ones in traditional clothes
going side by side.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes . Japan, especially the Kansai area is really in touch with its roots. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Another day, heading to Kyoto for dinner 

Suburban Osaka/Kyoto

IMG_4500 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Kyoto


IMG_4509 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4512 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4513 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4520 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4525 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4527 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_4528 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Tourists


IMG_4531 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4533 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4535 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4538 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4539 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Cat cafe


IMG_4540 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4541 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4542 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4544 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4545 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4546 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Dinner time 


IMG_4555 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Shabu-Shabu. We boil the thin meat in the water.


IMG_4556 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

You can dip the meat in egg


IMG_4557 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4558 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4561 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_4562 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4565 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4568 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4570 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Train station


IMG_4571 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4572 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4574 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4575 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Ended the night at a nightclub in Osaka, don't ask me how that happened 


IMG_4580 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4581 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4582 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4584 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4586 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4587 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4588 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4589 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


IMG_4590 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## jcoronelmz (May 19, 2007)

ukiyo said:


> Ended the night at a nightclub in Osaka, don't ask me how that happened


We all want to know how it happened >: - )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

What a pleasant and intriguing surprise to see that Tohkasaikan building with Moorish architecture from the early 20th century. :laugh:

It looks so out of place in Japan! But it is indeed beautiful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many fascinating pics, Ukiyo! kay:
The meals always get my attention , and I really love to see the women
in kimono, locals and tourists.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Lovely sets!
I like the female street artist/singer, the Cat Cafe of course, and many other details.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

jcoronelmz said:


> We all want to know how it happened >: - )


It was just a spur of the moment thing with some friends 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Ukiyo :cheers:


Thank you!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DarkLite said:


> What a pleasant and intriguing surprise to see that Tohkasaikan building with Moorish architecture from the early 20th century. :laugh:
> 
> It looks so out of place in Japan! But it is indeed beautiful.


I didn't even know it's moorish architecture. You are good at finding this stuff out


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

yansa said:


> So many fascinating pics, Ukiyo! kay:
> The meals always get my attention , and I really love to see the women
> in kimono, locals and tourists.


Well you will keep seeing many . It's less common in other parts of Japan.



Koloman said:


> Lovely sets!
> I like the female street artist/singer, the Cat Cafe of course, and many other details.


Are there cat cafes over there?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now let's go to Nara. One of the ancient capitals, which today is mostly the bedroom community/suburbs of the Osaka urban area

IMG_9073 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9079 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9080 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9083 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_9085 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9087 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9089 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9091 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_9093 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9095 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9099 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9103 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_9105 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9107 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9108 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9111 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Todaiji temple. It was established in the 8th century, it is one of the largest wooden buildings in the world and contains the largest bronze buddha statue.

IMG_9123 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9136 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9150 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9161 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9163 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Some more of Nara:

IMG_9191 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9203 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9237 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9248 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I am surprised at how calm and uncrowded Nara looked before the pandemic! There's something soothing about seeing those deer mingle with visitors. The backstreets around the temple have intricate gardening on top of the walls that are the epitome of classy landscaping.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

So cozy and nice place!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Interesting historical architecture in Nara


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DarkLite said:


> I am surprised at how calm and uncrowded Nara looked before the pandemic! There's something soothing about seeing those deer mingle with visitors. The backstreets around the temple have intricate gardening on top of the walls that are the epitome of classy landscaping.


Yes Nara is a really good place to visit for tourists!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now let's check out a residential area of urban Osaka and Kobe. This is a typical bedroom/residential area:

The station:

IMG_9290 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Around the station is always shopping and residential high rises

IMG_9292 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9293 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9299 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing station area

IMG_9302 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9303 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Most people ride bicycle to the station

IMG_9304 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Walking towards neighborhoods

IMG_9305 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_9307 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9308 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9311 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9312 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

In the urban areas of Japan, the side/neighborhood roads are basically just giant sidewalks with people walking and cycling. The car usage in urban Osaka is around 10% of trips so it's pretty safe to just take over the entire road in these places without sidewalks

IMG_9315 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Typical houses

IMG_9328 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9318 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9319 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9343 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9323 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

That night I went to the Izakaya with some friends. Izakaya is Japanese version of "bar" where people drink and order many small dishes and share

IMG_9359 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Kushikatsu, Osaka specialty

IMG_9360 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_9363 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent pics! Waiting for Kobe...


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Flowers in Osaka station

IMG_3957 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_3940 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_3948 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Takatsuki ( a bit northern Osaka)

IMG_3987 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Cafe gusto, cheap Japanese "family" restaurant. I always had coupons for this place so I would often go after work

IMG_4011 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Halloween salmon over sushi rice 

IMG_4022 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The leaves are starting to change color

IMG_4053 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

View of Osaka from the train going to Nara

IMG_4069 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Ikoma, Nara

IMG_4073 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Konoha donburi

IMG_4082 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Gion, Kyoto

IMG_4093 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4094 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4097 by ukiyo634, on Flickr



IMG_4103 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4106 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4107 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing Kyoto

IMG_4112 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4119 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4124 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4127 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4134 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4149 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4159 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_4584 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4590 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4497 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4503 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4605 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Toro tuna 

IMG_4698 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

My uncle took me to a super expensive shabu-shabu place. This meal must have cost over $120 each

IMG_4719 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4720 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4721 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4722 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4724 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4726 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4727 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4730 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Kyoto in the fall 

IMG_4901 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4912 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4921 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4926 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4927 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4931 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Crepe 

IMG_5001 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Ramen <3

IMG_5011 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Some more Kyoto in the fall

IMG_4846 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4851 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4855 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4856 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4871 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4874 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_4891 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Back in Osaka

IMG_5880 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5881 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5884 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5888 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5892 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5896 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Some more Kyoto 

IMG_5420 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5441 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5445 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5448 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5452 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5462 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5463 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Before Coronavirus 

IMG_5472 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5474 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5478 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5482 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5485 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5494 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5489 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5505 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5571 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5582 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5614 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5619 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5629 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5637 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5644 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5684 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Tomorrow we will go to Osaka castle for some fall color shots


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Many JR stations in Osaka, especially on the loop have been rennovated/updated over the last few years. This is the station next to Osaka castle 

IMG_5697 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5699 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5701 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5703 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5707 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5710 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5744 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5755 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5764 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5768 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5778 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5785 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5786 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5792 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5801 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5803 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5811 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5820 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5821 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5824 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5830 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5835 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now let's walk around

IMG_5839 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5842 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5849 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5852 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5853 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5854 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5865 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5866 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5869 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5871 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5876 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5879 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing Osaka

IMG_5918 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5919 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5920 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5921 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5923 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5925 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5927 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5928 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5931 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5933 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5934 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Shrine in the middle of the city 

IMG_5935 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5936 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5937 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5938 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5940 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5944 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Ukiyo


----------

